# qmail-smtp error : Unable to read controls! [solved]

## theturtle123

i have installed qmail with vpopmail and a few things (Spamassassin & f-prot)

the pop works great, qmailadmin too but qmail-smtpd doesn't want to work :

if i telnet my smtpd i get :

 *Quote:*   

> $ telnet x.x.x.x 25
> 
> Trying x.x.x.x...
> 
> Connected to x.x.x.x.
> ...

 

and in my qmail-smtpd logs i get :

 *Quote:*   

> @4000000040501eb711a94b2c tcpserver: status: 0/40
> 
> @4000000040501ec207bd1634 tcpserver: status: 1/40
> 
> @4000000040501ec207befa94 tcpserver: pid 23920 from x.x.x.x
> ...

 

i don't understand what "controls" are as ls -l /var/qmail/control/ gives :

 *Quote:*   

> lrwxrwxrwx  1 qmaild qmail   33 Mar 10 16:40 clientcert.pem -> /var/qmail/control/servercert.pem
> 
> -rw-rw----  1 qmaild qmail 1742 Mar 11 08:06 conf-common
> 
> -rw-rw----  1 qmaild qmail 1072 Mar 11 08:06 conf-pop3d
> ...

 

everything should be ok...

but it isn't   :Evil or Very Mad: 

please help it makes me going crazy as i am trying to make this work for 3 days   :Crying or Very sad: Last edited by theturtle123 on Thu Mar 11, 2004 12:59 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## destr0yr

This may be related.

Looks like all he did was increase the softlimit in /var/qmail/control/conf-common

```

SOFTLIMIT_OPTS="-m 8000000"

```

http://www.webservertalk.com/message48423.html

----------

## theturtle123

thanks i had already found this mail archive with google my best friend   :Wink: 

but it wasn't the problem for me...

it was a rights problem in /var/qmail/control strange as i didn't change them but it's fixed now !

----------

## fabxyz

Would you so kind to explain me what are the correct permission setting ?

I have the same problem!!

Fabxyz

----------

## vinfected

I have the same problem too, any solutions?

----------

## vinfected

*bump* sorry.

----------

## ReesinG

I just had the same problem and solved it by changing the permissions for the file

/var/qmail/control/rcpthosts

```
chmod 644 /var/qmail/control/rcpthosts
```

I have no idea what caused this problem, since my setup was working for months now...

----------

